# Did anyone try the conditioner method?



## Tirin (Dec 11, 2011)

My hair is naturally curly, which means it easily gets dry and frizzy. I have long hair and a mix of smal waves and corkscrew curls, but the frizz totally ruins my hair a lot! I mistreated my hair with flat irons and curling irons, lots of hair spray, etc.. and now I want to fix it.

I stumbled across a website about the conditioner method (basically, avoiding shampoo, and only using conditioner without alcohol, proteins, silicone, and other bad stuff). Did anyone try this?? The results are AMAZING! Look at this (picture from lockig.se):





           Before                                                Day 6                                            Day 17

I wrote more about this on my blog, which you can read about *mod edited - link removed'.

What do you think? Anyone tried this? I will definitely buy everything I need to try this before Christmas. Hopefully I will get back my beautiful silky curls soon, and get rid of all the frizz!


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi Tirin

There have been many discussions about the "conditioner method".

Check out "co-washing"  under Search This Forum, with blue magnifiying glass.

Liked the article on your blog btw


----------



## divadoll (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been washing with conditioner for almost a year now. Its going well.  Here's a few thread to start you off.  Its called the Curly girl method. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/114404/washing-with-conditioner-only

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/45290/co-washing

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121540/co-washing-and-conditioning-with-oils


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 11, 2011)

I've never heard of this!  I'll need to check out the other posts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana (Dec 11, 2011)

I've read about conditioner only washing for awhile, and there are members here who do it, Diva posted some good threads to read.

I've always wanted to try it but everytime I do use only conditioner it seems to make my hair flat, without any volume.


----------



## Tirin (Dec 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been washing with conditioner for almost a year now. Its going well.  Here's a few thread to start you off.  Its called the Curly girl method.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I already know everything there is to know about it! lol I'm a member of a Swedish forum decicated to this method  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Do you have any before and after-pictures of your hair?


----------



## Firefox7275 (Dec 14, 2011)

How can you know all about Curly Girl if you have only just discovered conditioner-only washing???



> Originally Posted by *Tirin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, but I already know everything there is to know about it! lol I'm a member of a Swedish forum decicated to this method  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Do you have any before and after-pictures of your hair?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 14, 2011)

No.  My hair is short and straight and very thick.  Its still the same.  The difference is how it feels.  

You had asked if anyone has tried this...we have.  I just provided you the links to those conversation.   You showed day 17.  We assumed this is the duration of your trial as you wrote you just discovered it.   I've been doing this for almost a year (11months). 



> Originally Posted by *Tirin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, but I already know everything there is to know about it! lol I'm a member of a Swedish forum decicated to this method  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Do you have any before and after-pictures of your hair?


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Dec 14, 2011)

I've never tried it and only use conditioner on my ends. If I were to use it all over my hair, it would be flat and gross, so definitely not an option for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Dec 14, 2011)

I had thought the same initially but conditioners also contain cleansing agents.  I use a styling wax and had thought there would be build up without shampoo but I was wrong.  You should give it a try.  My 8yr old daughter has fine hair but her hair is not weighed down nor looks greasy from using just conditioner.  It actually has helped the appearance, makes her hair look shiny and healthy.  Shampoo was making her hair look dull and fried. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Ms-Jelena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never tried it and only use conditioner on my ends. If I were to use it all over my hair, it would be flat and gross, so definitely not an option for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tirin (Dec 15, 2011)

Because I have read about this method on a Swedish website. I got interested when reading and will try it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know what ingredients in the conditioners to avoid, what wax to use, and how to dry the hair, etc. I have read _everything_ about it, so I don't need to read more.



> Originally Posted by *Firefox7275* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How can you know all about Curly Girl if you have only just discovered conditioner-only washing???


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 15, 2011)

You will be surprised how much you will learn once you start co-washing.

As an example, I found that just using conditioner to wash really didn't make my hair feel that clean.

When I started adding 1-2 tblspoon of baking soda to the conditioner, I could really scrub my scalp.

Now my hair feels a lot cleaner and I can go another 3-4 days without washing my hair.

When did you say you were going to start?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 15, 2011)

I've been doing this for 11 months and I still learn new things.  Not all you read will work for you and you'll find you need to research some more.  1 site doesn't have it all. 



> Originally Posted by *Tirin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Because I have read about this method on a Swedish website. I got interested when reading and will try it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know what ingredients in the conditioners to avoid, what wax to use, and how to dry the hair, etc. I have read _everything_ about it, so I don't need to read more.


----------



## Maribella (Dec 15, 2011)

I would just use a mild shampoo, for the simple facf that your hair might not get properly cleansed. Or just go ahead and do this method, but at least once in a week wash it with shampoo. Too much conditioner might cause built up.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 16, 2011)

conditioners without silicones don't build up.  You do have to shop for what would work for you. I don't use shampoo at all now that I've found the right formulation.   I'm usind at Delon Olive Oil conditioner... found at a dollar store for $1.25 a bottle!


----------



## Firefox7275 (Dec 16, 2011)

Then what is the purpose of this thread, to advertise your blog?
 



> Originally Posted by *Tirin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Because I have read about this method on a Swedish website. I got interested when reading and will try it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know what ingredients in the conditioners to avoid, what wax to use, and how to dry the hair, etc. I have read _everything_ about it, so I don't need to read more.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks divadoll, I might try giving it a go. Will be interesting to see how I go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## satojoko (Dec 16, 2011)

I've been cleansing my hair like this for a couple months now and it has never looked or felt better. It has weight and body to it again, it's shiny, and my natural waves look great. My color also lasts far longer. I don't think I'll ever go back to using shampoo again. It's important to NOT use conditioners with silicone/dimethicone/etc in them because those will build up on your hair and scalp, causing dandruff, itching, dead skin and other problems. Unfortunately, silicones seem to be in most products nowadays, si you've really got to check labels when shopping.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 17, 2011)

Let us know what you think of it when you finally give it a try!  There's a list of silicone free products at the curly girl site.



> Originally Posted by *Ms-Jelena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks divadoll, I might try giving it a go. Will be interesting to see how I go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tirin (Dec 17, 2011)

Umm no? To see what others think of it and see before and after pics that they could share! I've seen some pictures at the Swedish forum and the results look amazing! So I obviously want to see more since I'm trying it. Why are people being so witchy towards me about this? x_x I just wanted to hear other people's opinions about this method!

And also, that website does have it all, a list of conditioner + wax to use, and a list of the ingredients you should avoid, etc.Even how to dry your hair!!  I will try different kinds of conditioner to find what works the best for my hair, but I already know which to try! I just wanted to hear what others had to say about it.



> Originally Posted by *Firefox7275* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Then what is the purpose of this thread, to advertise your blog?


----------



## Tirin (Dec 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've been cleansing my hair like this for a couple months now and it has never looked or felt better. It has weight and body to it again, it's shiny, and my natural waves look great. My color also lasts far longer. I don't think I'll ever go back to using shampoo again. It's important to NOT use conditioners with silicone/dimethicone/etc in them because those will build up on your hair and scalp, causing dandruff, itching, dead skin and other problems. Unfortunately, silicones seem to be in most products nowadays, si you've really got to check labels when shopping.



True, there's silicone in almost everything! I have found a few conditioners which are "approved" though. Can't wait to try this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tirin (Dec 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Maribella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would just use a mild shampoo, for the simple facf that your hair might not get properly cleansed. Or just go ahead and do this method, but at least once in a week wash it with shampoo. Too much conditioner might cause built up.



Actually, conditioner does cleanse! There's no need to use shampoo when trying this method.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 17, 2011)

Tirin, you have to understand that most muters live in the US, some in Canada and in the rest of the world..

I've gone to the Swedish site and read the recommended products. There are some products listed that you can't get in North America.

And there are some products that are manufactured differently in Europe as they are in North America, yet they have the identical name.

So we appreciate knowing North American-made products that are appropriate for co-washing.

I would also state the obvious - just because one person's hair looks transformed after a month of co-washing doesn't mean everyone else will show the same results.

My hair is much softer to touch and there seems to be less breakage. But unfortunately these changes will not appear in any photographs.


----------



## bleu2browneyes (Dec 17, 2011)

Can you guys list some of the conditioners you have found without the silicone and stuff in it.    My hair is pretty similar to the original posting.. Long and has curl to it but it gets frizzy and all that.   And I am willing to try this method but I am not having any luck finding conditioners without the silicone


----------



## satojoko (Dec 17, 2011)

My hair is fine and long. I've never had an issue with it becoming flat or oily using this cleansing method. It's exactly the opposite. It feels like all the god forsaken tv commercials promise their products will make your hair feel, but never do. Shiny, full of body, healthy looking and feeling, and also very soft. Before I started using this method my scalp was dry, it was itchy, my hair felt like an empty sponge just weightless and crappy, really not good. After I started using this method, my hair completely turned around. I couldn't believe it. After even the first time I noticed a huge difference. I also often put a castor oil pack in my hair overnight and wash it out with silicone free conditioner in the morning. Even though castor oil is very tacky and thick, a good silicone free conditioner gets it all out and leaves my hair looking amazing. My hair feels spectacular when I do this. It also stays clean longer than when I used shampoo. I only need to wash my hair once or twice a week at this point and it still feels and smells clean. Shampoo is not necessary to clease the hair, not by any stretch of the imagination. I made the mistake of using a sulfate free shampoo one day just to see what would happen, thinking sulfate free wouldn't be that bad. Right back to the same old rubbish, especially in this winter weather. Won't be making that mistake again.

witchiness seems to come in waves from some people....too much bloody uncontrolled estrogen spewing, or people who are generally miserable with their own lives who love to try and make others just as miserable as they are. Let those who feel so wallow in their own mire, but it's not necessary to take their sh1t either.


----------



## satojoko (Dec 17, 2011)

At the moment I'm using a conditioner from Sally Beauty Supply that I believe is by Ion. It comes in little packets for 99 cents. One packet lasts me several uses even with my long hair, and the stuff is very concentrated. I have to check the exact name of it again and I'm just too lazy this early in the morning. I also have 3 different Ojon conditioners I stocked up on before they started using silicone in their products and ruined them. They work great on my hair. One is for repair, the other for volume, and the other for dry hair. I usually mix a small dollop of each in my hand really well and then comb them through my wet hair really well with my fingers. I then pin it up with a plastic or metal hair clip and put a shower cap over it for the rest of the time that I'm in the shower, about 10 minutes, and rinse it out after massaging it through my hair really well just before I get out. The shower cap holds in a bit of heat from your head and it does make a difference for me compared to when I don't use it. It seems to penetrate better with the cap on.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 17, 2011)

*You could look into these conditioners:*

Sauve Naturals, VO5 (Alberto Balsam in Canada), White Rain,  Tresemme Naturals 

The VO5 Hot Oil tubes are great too. They don't have conditioning agents so you might get a cleaner co-wash.

I add baking soda to the co-wash to help remove build up

I add 1 tblspoon coconut oil to the conditioning stage

For styling:

Look for a gel that is clear - not creamy

AnGell is lightweight &amp; curl defining. Apply to palms of then apply to curls  

LA Looks Sports Gel                                                                                         

Herbal Essence Set Me Up gel

Herbal Essences Totally Twisted mousse

Experiment and see what works best for you


----------

